# My saltwater setup



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I am getting a 120 gal. setup in place of my 72 gal. and would like to get ideas on how I should set it up. Should I leave it the way it is in the old tank, or change it up a little?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Personally, i think you should buy all new equipment. That way you can send me all of your old setup, I'll even be so kind as to take it all off your hands at no charge to you whatsoever. 

On an Honest note. My opinion is normally, the more you keep the same, the better off you are. But in your case, I would love to see a whole lot more live rock up the back and all the way across. Keep your open space across the front and use the live rock/corals as a nice natural backdrop.

Just My Opinion. 

Steve


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

That was a good one :lol: 

You mean something like this. This was my old setup before I moved from SC.










And this is now.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

pretttttty ^_^

bri


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

I like the top look better


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

The top one looks better to me. It is beautiful.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The top is better than the bottom of course.:wink:
I hate seeing diatoms hovering in front of the glass. Scraping would be difficult as you have to remove the live rocks just to scrape the diatoms.
I like the former arrangement.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with you blue diatoms are hard to get when you have the live rock on the front glass.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Usmc, you'd better rearrange the reef back to its former glory.
Another plus is you won't need a background just to cover much of the stuff behind your tank.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I probable will do it the old way again. When I moved I wanted to see what the reef/open ocean effect would look like. It looked good for a while then my corals grew a little quicker then planned and now some of them come a little close to each other.


----------

